# 2017 Cruze Hatchback Premier Tail Light Swap to 2019 Cruze Hatchback Premier LED Tail Lights



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's been done. It requires wiring modifications to the car and/or the 2019 lights depending on how you'd like them to operate.


----------

